# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  ساختن دیتابیس و جدول در SQL Server 2005 با کد نویسی

## Pr0grammer

سلام...
جستجو کردم اما نتونستم راه حلی پیدا کنم!

همونطور که از عنوان معلومه ، من می خوام با کلیک روی یک دکمه در سرور (مثلاً MyServer) یک DataBase ایجاد کنم و بعد از اون با کلیک روی یک دکمه دیگه در دیتابیسی که ایجاد کردم یک Table بسازم!

واقعاً ممنون میشم که راهنمائیم کنید!

----------


## SYNDROME

دسوراتی برای ایجاد بانک و جدول وجود دارد.
برای راحتی کار بهتر است بانک را در Server بسازی و سپس یک Scriplt از آن تهیه کنی و آن را با استفاده از aDO در دلفی اجرا کنی.
دستوراتی مانند Create Table و . . . هم چنین کارهایی را انجام می دهند.
موفق باشید

----------


## Touska

اگر واقعا جستجو کرده بودید ، این سئوال رو نمی پرسید :

چگونگی اتصال به Sql Server
چگونگی بدست آوردن لیست دیتابیس ها Sql Server
چگونگی بدست آوردن لیست جدوال های Sql Server
چگونکی ساخت دیتابیس در آن
چگونگی ساخت جدوال در آنها
ساخت جدول Master و Detail بصورت Query

موفق باشید :)

----------


## Pr0grammer

Touska عزیز واقعاً مرسی از لینک هایی که گذاشتی، عالی هستند...

فقط یه مشکل، اگه بخوام یه فیلد برای جدولم  (که با کد نویسی ایجاد می کنم) بسازم که از نوع int باشه و Identity ش رو Yes کنم، چی باید بنویسم؟! مرسی

قابل توجه بقیه دوستان، جدول رو با این کد می سازم :

MyDataModule.ADOQMake.SQL.Clear;
      with MyDataModule.ADOQMake.SQL do
      begin
        Add('create table Table1(');
        Add('Field1   nvarchar(50) null,');
        Add('Field2   int not null,');
        Add('primary key (Field2))');
      end;
MyDataModule.ADOQMake.ExecSQL;

----------


## Pr0grammer

دوستان عزیز، من خودم جواب دومین سوالم رو هم بدست آوردم!

گفتم بد نیست که اینجا مطرح کنم، شاید دو روز دیگه این سوال واسه یکی دیگه از عزیزان مطرح بشه!

روش ایجاد فیلد Identity (فیلدی شبیه AutoNumber در MSAccess) :

MyDataModule.ADOQMake.SQL.Clear;
      with MyDataModule.ADOQMake.SQL do
      begin
        Add('create table Table1(');
        Add('ID    INTEGER IDENTITY,');
        Add('Field2   nvarchar(50)  null,');
        Add('primary key (ID))');
      end;
MyDataModule.ADOQMake.ExecSQL;در ضمن این لینک منبع خوبی برای کد های SQL هستش،
http://sqlzoo.cn/howto/source/z.dir/.../i02create.xml

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------

